# changes in testosterone levels



## jeebise23 (May 28, 2016)

hey guys i posted before on my tstosterone levels were at 62 well i did 200mg once a week for just 2 weeks had my levels checked and it shot up to 1189! dr said it was to high then told me to take 100mg i did that for 2 weeks and its at 560. i just wanted to know im not feeling that much better and was wondering after 2 shots of 200mg i went from 62 to 1189 is this normal for my levels to be responding that quickly. or am i that sensitive ,and should i have something else checked, im still not feeling good as far as libido, erections, depressed dont feel motivated .anyone with some feedback would be great thanks j


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 28, 2016)

jeebise23 said:


> hey guys i posted before on my tstosterone levels were at 62 well i did 200mg once a week for just 2 weeks had my levels checked and it shot up to 1189! dr said it was to high then told me to take 100mg i did that for 2 weeks and its at 560. i just wanted to know im not feeling that much better and was wondering after 2 shots of 200mg i went from 62 to 1189 is this normal for my levels to be responding that quickly. or am i that sensitive ,and should i have something else checked, im still not feeling good as far as libido, erections, depressed dont feel motivated .anyone with some feedback would be great thanks j



Yes it's normal for your levels to climb high that quick. Things also take time to get better. You might not see much in terms of feeling better in only 4wks


----------



## Dex (May 28, 2016)

Why are you being tested so frequently? After two weeks is a bit early to be changing doses. What levels are we speaking of? How long after last injection were bloods taken? You should be feeling better after a month or so.


----------

